# sysutils/automount won't mount USB drives on FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p7



## patpro (Jul 20, 2019)

Hello,

I've read many things about automounting USB drives on FreeBSD, and I wished I could use sysutils/automount to do that on my XFCE desktop. But it fails and I've no clue why.

I'm running FreeBSD 12 RELEASE and the latest sysutils/automount pkg. I've installed and loaded FUSE, set vfs.usermount to 1, but still, my system fails mounting USB drives:


```
$ tail -f /var/log/automount.log
2019-07-20 15:37:55 /dev/da0: random wait for '0.2' seconds before 'attach' action
2019-07-20 15:37:55 /dev/da0: attach
2019-07-20 15:37:55 /dev/da0: filesystem not supported or no filesystem
2019-07-20 15:37:56 /dev/da0s1: random wait for '0.2' seconds before 'attach' action
2019-07-20 15:37:56 /dev/da0s1: attach
2019-07-20 15:37:56 /dev/da0s1: fsck_msdosfs ** /dev/da0s1
2019-07-20 15:37:56 /dev/da0s1: fsck_msdosfs ** Phase 1 - Read and Compare FATs
2019-07-20 15:37:56 /dev/da0s1: fsck_msdosfs ** Phase 2 - Check Cluster Chains
2019-07-20 15:37:56 /dev/da0s1: fsck_msdosfs ** Phase 3 - Checking Directories
2019-07-20 15:37:56 /dev/da0s1: fsck_msdosfs ** Phase 4 - Checking for Lost Files
2019-07-20 15:37:56 /dev/da0s1: fsck_msdosfs 338 files, 2303824 free (930421 clusters)
2019-07-20 15:37:56 /dev/da0s1: mount (fat)
```

After that, I wait, I try to access the drive in /media/, etc. nothing works. Drive does not mount.

Any hint?


----------



## twllnbrck (Jul 21, 2019)

Did you load the msdosfs(5) kernel module?
How did you configure sysutils/automount?

BTW I would suggest installing automount from source https://github.com/vermaden/automount. The version in ports is 1.5.8 while its 1.6.1 on github.


----------



## Lamia (Jul 21, 2019)

As much as automount was written one of the Unix gurus that I admire (Vermaden), I prefer dsbmd[1] with its client[2] for mounting media devices.

[1] https://www.freshports.org/sysutils/dsbmd/
[2] https://www.freshports.org/sysutils/dsbmc/


----------



## patpro (Jul 24, 2019)

Thank you for your replies.

msdosfs appears to be already loaded as part of the kernel:


```
$ sudo kldload msdosfs
kldload: can't load msdosfs: module already loaded or in kernel
$ kldstat
Id Refs Address                Size Name
 1   75 0xffffffff80200000  243d260 kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff8263e000      998 accf_data.ko
 3    1 0xffffffff8263f000     2be8 coretemp.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff82643000     1788 accf_http.ko
 5    1 0xffffffff82645000   3a9a10 zfs.ko
 6    2 0xffffffff829ef000     a4f0 opensolaris.ko
 7    1 0xffffffff82c21000    7f4a0 i915kms.ko
 8    1 0xffffffff82ca1000    45070 drm2.ko
 9    4 0xffffffff82ce7000     2020 iicbus.ko
10    1 0xffffffff82cea000      f98 iic.ko
11    1 0xffffffff82ceb000     1570 iicbb.ko
12    1 0xffffffff82ced000     9c08 fuse.ko
13    1 0xffffffff82cf7000    16a78 ext2fs.ko
14    1 0xffffffff82d0e000     1800 uhid.ko
15    1 0xffffffff82d10000     23a8 ums.ko
16    1 0xffffffff82d13000     cc50 snd_uaudio.ko
17    1 0xffffffff82d20000      9f0 pflog.ko
18    1 0xffffffff82d21000    327e8 pf.ko
19    1 0xffffffff82d54000     27b0 nullfs.ko
20    1 0xffffffff82d57000    39970 linux.ko
21    2 0xffffffff82d91000     2e28 linux_common.ko
22    1 0xffffffff82d94000    33c60 linux64.ko
23    1 0xffffffff82dc8000     1a20 fdescfs.ko
24    1 0xffffffff82dca000      228 wlan_xauth.ko
```

I'll take a look at the version from sources, and give dsbm a try.

Thanks again


----------



## twllnbrck (Jul 25, 2019)

I used sysutils/automount for 2 years now and never had any problems. Switched to source cause there were some fixes/commits like mtp support .
Maybe you have to specify your user and filemanager in /usr/local/etc/automount.conf.
Mine looks like this

```
USERUMOUNT=YES
MNTPREFIX=/media
ATIME=NO
REMOVEDIRS=YES
FM="pcmanfm"
USER=username
ENCODING=en_US.UTF-8
CODEPAGE=cp858
```


----------

